
Network and server issues plague first Pokémon GO Fest - exception_e
https://9to5mac.com/2017/07/22/pokemon-go-fest-network-issues/
======
exception_e
Oops! This has been posted here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14828772](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14828772)

Sorry about the dupe. Hiding the post.

------
exception_e
I understand the cell carrier proximity issues, but I'm very interested to see
if there's any follow up the server side of things. Perhaps there are some
Kubernetes lessons to be learned.

